# RyOpaque high opacity ink



## DiarrheaDogVapor (May 23, 2007)

Ryonet has just released its own brand of high opacity ink. THey claim its a "unique solution" for dark colored garments and can save us 50% on ink usage. 

Whats the dirt- has anybody used this stuff yet or is it bogus? Good bad comments?


----------



## staned (Feb 25, 2007)

i was hoping you would tell me. i'm going to give some a try shortly.


----------



## EastBayScreen (Mar 23, 2007)

Everything I've ever bought from them sucked. You get what you pay for. They spam craigslist now too. Makes my equipment searches that much more annoying.

Not saying that they couldn't have come up with some revolutionary ink, but I doubt it.


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

Well I'm happy with the stuff I've bought from them. Especially screens. Nice and tight.

Also, they have lots off good chemicals. I also use the white high opacity and it works pretty well. Not sure how it adds up to other whites since I've never used any other before.


----------



## EastBayScreen (Mar 23, 2007)

The squeegees I bought had the blade inserted incorrectly, totally uneven. The scoop coater I bought the end caps aren't glued on and the lip was dinged up. Their pallet brackets are sub-par at best. And on and on. Spend the extra dollar and don't be dissapointed. The Kmart of screen printing suppliers.


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

I also have their scoop coater. I believe the end-caps are not affixed to the scoop so you can take the end-caps off to pour the remaining emulsion back into your jar for later use


----------



## ryonet (Aug 17, 2007)

That's correct. They are meant to come off. Glad you liked our stuff Ken.
Hope you like our new inks as well!


----------



## staned (Feb 25, 2007)

gotta love a supplier who reads the post and has thick skin. i will be trying out the ink next week and will take some pics. the ink is made by international coatings and my local supplier(denco) stocks regular i/c. i've printed thousands of shirts with i/c and it's not bad. i also use union, wilflex, one stroke and qcm. one stroke will make you any color even custom mix shimmer ink. now it's time for me to bring in some waterbase and discharge inks and give that a try. all my equipment is geared toward w/b so when it cools down in fresno i'll be doing some new things. i've never looked forward to the foggy season before till now. anyone out there using w/b. what kind? stan


----------



## Sheepsalt (Sep 12, 2007)

I've purchased from Ryonet with no problem, also. The CCI chemicals they offer have never given me any trouble whatsoever, and I would hate to have a scoop coater with the ends glued on because it would be more difficult and messy to save any unused emulsion. The removable caps make it very easy to pour the unused emulsion back into the container.

The Ryonet presses are cheap, and you get what you pay for up to a point, so don't buy their tabletop presses expecting to get a production machine - they're fine for a hobbyist who's just learning, but not for a production shop. The Riley Hopkins presses they offer are actually quite nice for a low-production setup.

While my main equipment did not come from them, I still use some of their chemicals, and I've found their people to be very helpful.

As to the original question, I haven't used the RyOpaque ink yet, but I intend to try it. I typically use Wilflex from a local supplier.


----------



## ryonet (Aug 17, 2007)

Sheepsalt said:


> I've purchased from Ryonet with no problem, also. The CCI chemicals they offer have never given me any trouble whatsoever, and I would hate to have a scoop coater with the ends glued on because it would be more difficult and messy to save any unused emulsion. The removable caps make it very easy to pour the unused emulsion back into the container.
> 
> The Ryonet presses are cheap, and you get what you pay for up to a point, so don't buy their tabletop presses expecting to get a production machine - they're fine for a hobbyist who's just learning, but not for a production shop. The Riley Hopkins presses they offer are actually quite nice for a low-production setup.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## EastBayScreen (Mar 23, 2007)

Yadda yadda yadda. I'm not talking about end caps that you can remove, I'm talking about end caps that pop off randomly. It was a poorly made product all around and not worth the $5 in savings. As a printer I strive to produce the best product possible, and expect my suppliers to do the same.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

EastBayScreen said:


> Yadda yadda yadda. I'm not talking about end caps that you can remove, I'm talking about end caps that pop off randomly. ...


That is about the only thing I didn't like in my kit from Ryonet. I use a piece of tape to hold the end caps on, then I still get a few drips out the bottom. 

I might just hot glue the caps on and use a plastic putty knife to squeege the emulsion out. 

The white ink is very good, the Riley Hopkins press is better than I expected.


----------



## azoton (May 9, 2007)

> Yadda yadda yadda. I'm not talking about end caps that you can remove, I'm talking about end caps that pop off randomly. It was a poorly made product all around and not worth the $5 in savings. As a printer I strive to produce the best product possible, and expect my suppliers to do the same.


Have you tried calling them and asking them if they would replace it? you mentioned there is a ding in the edge.... I think you'll find the old saying "a closed mouth doesn't get fed" true to form and if you aren't happy with the product why not take action.... the simplest form being a phone call.

I'd wager they'd ask you to ship it back and send you another or if you didn't want a replacement they'd credit your account. No business endeavor is without faults now and again. Communication is key when dealing with suppliers and/or customers.

I have bought from them myself and find their customer service exceptional and that is coming from a person who was a professional salesman and manager in the jewelry industry for 20 odd years. I'm very familiar with the concept.

I plan on trying the new white as well from their company.


----------



## ryonet (Aug 17, 2007)

azoton said:


> Have you tried calling them and asking them if they would replace it? you mentioned there is a ding in the edge.... I think you'll find the old saying "a closed mouth doesn't get fed" true to form and if you aren't happy with the product why not take action.... the simplest form being a phone call.
> 
> I'd wager they'd ask you to ship it back and send you another or if you didn't want a replacement they'd credit your account. No business endeavor is without faults now and again. Communication is key when dealing with suppliers and/or customers.
> 
> ...


You're right on! The only way we know if a certain product isn't working out is to get feedback. The products being tested in the shops will experience much more wear and tear than we can possibly give them here since we don't manufacture them. Obviously we would prefer it if our products worked perfectly 100% of the time but this isn't a perfect world. We try to fill a market need with quality product at a fair price but regardless we always want to provide the best customer service possible. I appreciate your business.


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

EastBayScreen said:


> Yadda yadda yadda. I'm not talking about end caps that you can remove, I'm talking about end caps that pop off randomly. It was a poorly made product all around and not worth the $5 in savings. As a printer I strive to produce the best product possible, and expect my suppliers to do the same.


There are only 2 end caps, so you are talking about the removable end caps.... I've been using their coater for a year with no problems besides a few drips, but what do you expect from a product that has REMOVABLE CAPS for ease of cleaning? They don't manufacture their products, as you said they are only suppliers/distributors. Would you blame a printer for your Gildans being manufactured crooked? Next time, try calling them for an exchange...

I've never had a problem with their chemicals, small tools etc and our shop buys from them regularly. Their customer service is great, esp Nick (fast, responsive, & polite). Back to the main subject, I've never tried their new ink but will give it a shot later on. We prefer to use wilflex tiger white, and union lo-bleed. We only use ICC for the days we get desperate.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

I think it worth to add (after some time) that I bought their scoop coater, I've been using it for some time now with not problems at all. I got my econo kit from them, with a Riley Hopkins, so far so good, no complains. Their customer service is ok. Their products had worked ok for me.
I just received the Ryopaque white ink, that's why I was reviewing this thread.


----------



## kbdmarketing (Mar 28, 2008)

EastBay: This is a good one KBD Marketing - Screen Printing Supplies - Coating Troughs


----------



## Denyevil (Oct 1, 2008)

I really like the ryopaque ink! omitting an underbase means never worrying about washouts and easy registration. Less flashing on jobs as well.


----------

